# Hob Filter Compairison



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

what is better emperor 400 Marineland Penguin bio wheel filter or a quiet flow 55/75 filter 400gph i dont know what one is better but its just an addition to a aquaclear 70 filter currently on a 65 gal but both filters will be going to a 90 gal that will possibly have some sort of canister filter (i want to over filter to help keep pristine water conditions)


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Save the money and just get a canister... You will be happier in the long run.


----------



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

iam not wanting to spend a fortune on a canister atm kuz when i get my friends 90 gal its probs comming with one


----------

